# Joints info



## charyuop (Aug 7, 2006)

There are many people in here who did MA for years reaching high levels, thus I thought you have the experience and knowledge to answer this question.

Ten years ago I had a car accident and I still carry the memory in me. I have two long nails inside my left ankle. The mobililty is good, but sometimes if I put my body weight on that foot hurts or I can't keep very good balance.

Can someone suggest a good exercise to loosen up the ankles and also thigh/hips? I tried stretching my legs sideway (1 at the time hee hee, I don't aim to a split)on a chair, putting gradually books on it to increase the hight. After some weeks at a certain height (few inches lower than a table) my progress stopped and if I try to go higher all I get is a shooting pain in the outside of the hip.


----------

